

TechCrunch - It's Not a Mirror, It's a Crystal Ball - asanwal
http://parislemon.com/post/9859907607/its-not-a-mirror-its-a-crystal-ball

======
dleavitt
Why is he comparing himself to the New York Times? TechCrunch is a gossip
column, having more current gossip than the NYT doesn't make them the future
of journalism.

~~~
mmoorejones
I'd hardly call it a gossip column considering they break most major tech
stories these days. The NYTimes used to be in that role, but now it's
TechCrunch. Valid comparison.

